

Pig – A packet crafting tool - voidbrainvoid
https://github.com/rafael-santiago/pig

======
techwizrd
Unfortunate name. I thought this was related to Apache Pig[0]. On the other
hand, this was the first time I've heard of Hefesto[1], the build system. I
wish, however, that there was an example of a build script.

0: [https://pig.apache.org/](https://pig.apache.org/)

1: [https://github.com/rafael-santiago/hefesto](https://github.com/rafael-
santiago/hefesto)

~~~
spc476
Look for the Forgefile.hsl and .ivk files in the src director. But what I saw
didn't convince me there was anything in there that GNU make couldn't do.

------
voidbrainvoid
Hi,

I am planning the next version. I would appreciate some suggestions for it. I
opened an issue at github to gather this wishes.

Your suggestions are welcome here: [https://github.com/rafael-
santiago/pig/issues/4](https://github.com/rafael-santiago/pig/issues/4)

Thanks!

------
meowface
Looks cool, but I don't think I'd ever use it over Scapy.

~~~
contingencies
For the uninitiated, compare syntax of this 10 year old tool over here
[http://www.secdev.org/projects/scapy/doc/introduction.html#q...](http://www.secdev.org/projects/scapy/doc/introduction.html#quick-
demo)

~~~
meowface
It really is old and hasn't been updated in a while, but the API's excellence
is timeless. It's most security professionals' go-to for when they need to do
some complex packet crafting.

The performance isn't great, but most people don't use it that way.

------
ryhn
Unfortunately there is already a widely known project called Pig.

~~~
akerl_
It's also an animal on Old McDonald's farm.

But aside from that: in the present era, it's pretty much impossible to have a
product name that's pronounceable and not conflicting with another project of
moderate to high "known-ness". The best you can usually hope for when naming a
project is that you're not in conflict with a name of something else that
solves the same problem you're solving.

If you have a solution to the name-conflict dilemma, I have some cache
invalidation questions I'm looking to get answered

~~~
ryhn
Excuses, excuses. The solution is to first google the name you've chosen. Then
follow that up with some creativity. There are plenty of other animals left on
the farm that are not popular projects.

